# Using Low vs High



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

In the "what did you do to your quad" thread a few of you were talking about when you use low vs high.

What are the benefits of using one vs the other. More importantly what would be the potential problems of using the wrong one? :thinking:


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Using high when mud riding or climbing steep hills creates alot more potential for a burned up belt. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Agree with filthy. 

You just about can't go wrong running the bike in low and I've found out its better to run it in low then to run it in high and risk burning or slipping the belt. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes i always used low for everything under 15 mph. Just beacuse it makes it alot easier on your bike and i was running 32's. The only time i would use high was when i would cruise on flat ground to get to where the trails were. I even put it in low to cross the little "V" ditches in cane fields lol. As a result my factory belt lasted me an eniter year on 32's and I would take it out every other weekend.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Good to know I was doing that right. 

Thanks guys


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I told the wife to always keep it in low, saves me from replacing belts... But it also keeps her speed down, she always asked me, why is this thing so slow, "not sure babe"... LOL


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Bwahaha


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Ahhhh Low...the adult version of a governor lol


----------

